# BratGuy Enterprises: New clips on the horizon



## mcbrat

been working on these a while. Waiting on waterjet still.

These were test cuts in mild steel, and we had to tweak the dimensions a tad.

Production units will be Ti and a tumbled finish from the shop.

Undetermined pricing as of yet. Will post a sales thread when they are ready.


----------



## Offgridled

Those look amazing. Beautiful craftsmanship [emoji106]


----------



## gunga

Great stuff!


----------



## Tejasandre

Nice!


----------



## scintillator

Nice,what is the distance center to center,of the mounting holes and their diameter please.
Thanks


----------



## mcbrat

They are same as Mac, McGizmo, Okluma, Steel Flame. Designed for 1" lights.


----------



## Tejasandre

Put me down for a couple with a star!


----------



## mcbrat

getting closer. the shop is just absolutely swamped, and working 7 days a week... so my little things get pushed to the back...

however the bending jig is completed, so just waiting for some water jet time to cut final samples before cutting the Titanium.


----------



## gunga

Cool. I'll need to grab a couple of these beauties.


----------



## the0dore3524

Very nice. Hope these get out soon.


----------



## Tejasandre

Yay


----------



## Ozythemandias

Hoooboy this is exciting! 

Will you be priced like SteelFlame? 🙃


----------



## mcbrat

Ozythemandias said:


> Hoooboy this is exciting!
> 
> Will you be priced like SteelFlame? 🙃



Not even close!


----------



## Ozythemandias

mcbrat said:


> Not even close!



And yet I can still buy a skull! Come up with a crusader shield and you're set to take over the Facebook market [emoji13]

Jokes aside, Steelflame makes some beautiful clips, no offense to anyone that owns one. I'm just bitter I can't afford it 

Put me in for 2-3! More if you have ring style for HDS.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Mick, awesome work! Can you come up with a shield design? Or a "Nuclear Hazard" design? Count me in as a buyer! If anyone has not dealt with McBrat before he is absolutely the best! We have bought from each other & even sold the same light back & forth a couple times. His integrity is excellent and as you can see by the work his skill is also awesome!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Very nice work. I'm just seeing this thread - haven't been too active the last few months. I'm very impressed and will likely be in for one of them. I like that they are nice and thick which should give very nice support.


----------



## mcbrat

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Very nice work. I'm just seeing this thread - haven't been too active the last few months. I'm very impressed and will likely be in for one of them. I like that they are nice and thick which should give very nice support.


These are just samples in mild steel. The production ones are same thickness as the other Ti clips available from a few makers


----------



## Mobileschoney

They look great, subscribing to the thread and hoping to grab one or two!


----------



## mcbrat

hmmm. I'm wondering if I need to up my order.....


----------



## Tejasandre

Seems wise to consider it.


----------



## mcbrat

More samples. One press action to do 2 bends... 

Probably dropping the skull design. It has some weak spots...


----------



## Derek_Omega

Watching this thread with interest. They look good!


----------



## Tejasandre

That's too bad. It's a nice design. What if you change it to a skull with no bottom jaw? 

Find any weakness in the paw design?


----------



## mcbrat

Bear paw design is good to go. Will try and rework the skull design, but not for the first round...


----------



## the0dore3524

Any expected release date on these?


----------



## mcbrat

the0dore3524 said:


> Any expected release date on these?



I'm hoping soon. I hope to be able to stop by the shop today for my weekly check-in. trying to be a squeaky wheel, but their big clients are a lout louder squeaks


----------



## mcbrat

Stopped in. Designs are widened out a bit to cover the variances in hole spacing. Bending jig is smoothed out. Just about ready to cut the ti.


----------



## Tejasandre

:thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

Will be cool to see this.. great job..


----------



## mcbrat

picked up Ti samples today...


----------



## Tejasandre

Nice. Need any testers?


----------



## Tejasandre

Any updates?


----------



## mcbrat

first group arrived. standard design, same as samples above. these are tumbled in ceramic media to remove the rough edges. these will be offered up as bare clips with no screws. sales thread coming soon....


----------



## Ozythemandias

Subscribed! Will you be offering any coated black ones?


----------



## the0dore3524

These remind me of Mac's clips. I'll probably have to pick one up for the Mac I have on the way


----------



## wimmer21

Cool stuff mcBrat! I'll get in on this too.


----------



## mcbrat

Hoping to have a thread up tonight for the first batch of alien clips


----------



## Ozythemandias

I don't see the distance between holes mentioned, any clue if this will fit the old Sinners that are too wide for the standard 1" clips like Oveready?


----------



## Tejasandre

mcbrat said:


> They are same as Mac, McGizmo, Okluma, Steel Flame. Designed for 1" lights.



^^^


----------



## Tejasandre

mcbrat said:


> Hoping to have a thread up tonight for the first batch of alien clips



Any eta on the other designs?


----------



## Thetasigma

Ozythemandias said:


> I don't see the distance between holes mentioned, any clue if this will fit the old Sinners that are too wide for the standard 1" clips like Oveready?



Do you happen to know the distance between centers of said old Sinners?


----------



## Ozythemandias

Thetasigma said:


> Do you happen to know the distance between centers of said old Sinners?



About 8.4mm or so. 

Based on some info from Gunga it was made to fit some Convoy clips, he says McGizmo would fit but not Oveready. I didn't believe him so I tested, he seems to be right because the OR clips didn't fit. I'm going to try an Okluma clip tonight.

Edit: Gunga was right. Okluma clip didn't fit either but came closer than OR, Convoy clip fit perfectly. Flamed it a bit to give it some color:







I'm not too happy with the quality though, hope the McBrat clips fit.


----------



## gunga

You could take a dremel or file to widen the holes. You will have unslightly gaps where the tiny 2mm bolt doesn't cover though.


----------



## Thetasigma

I'd almost be tempted to re-drill and tap those for 4-40 if there is enough material there. With the radius on the clip, there is about 9.3mm edge to edge of the holes. Centers are roughly 6.2mm apart, though there is some meat that could be filed into.


----------



## the0dore3524

Thread still going up tonight? [emoji7]


----------



## lightknot

Subscribed.


----------



## mcbrat

new thread up!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...from-BratGuy-Enterpises&p=5110194#post5110194


----------



## gunga

Are these the same length as McGizmo clips? I ask because the OR clips are shorter and have a shorter/closer contact point relative to the bolts. This is good for some applications (eg sunwayman) but not others (eg Okluma).


----------



## mcbrat

Physically they are a tad longer, but the landing point is about the same.


----------



## gunga

Good information. Thanks!


----------

